

Creative Commons rival to Bing launched - Tarski
http://searchbandit.co.uk/blog/

======
daeken
This is by no means a "rival to Bing". It's a page with Creative Commons
pictures on the background, with a search page driven by Google. I'm not
entirely sure how this could possibly be construed as a rival to Bing, unless
you see their site's background as a bigger feature than, you know, the search
engine.

~~~
Tarski
Well you could argue that Yahoo search is just a news website with a search
page driven by Bing.

I see Bing's background as a differentiator to Google, which is why I'm trying
to combine the two and promote free media.

~~~
daeken
I'd say that that's a fairly apt description of Yahoo, actually. If you were
to drop the linkbait title and go with the title of the blog post itself, it'd
be considerably more accurate. SearchBandit isn't competing against Bing any
more so than Bing is competing with Flickr by showing images on its
background. All in all, it's a pretty silly claim, which won't do anything for
your goal of free media promotion.

------
mike-cardwell
Doesn't work unless you have JavaScript enabled.

Fail.

